# New fish tank, what fish to get?



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi i am getting a new fish tank for christmas and its going to be tropical and its going to be the biggest i can afford. i want some fish but i dont want a cummunity tank g.e guppies, tetras e.c.t i want a blue lobster but i dont know what fish to put in.
any ideas?
thanks


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

What kind of size tank are you thinking about?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Love_snakes said:


> What kind of size tank are you thinking about?


im not sure how many litres just about 3-4 foot long. is that big? i dont know just a good sized one. at the moment i just have a 45cm,ish

i quite like sharks.

anyone 
thanks


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

bump.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ohh and not angle fish. i just had to get rid of 2.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi
I recently set-up a new 40g and have just added a pair of Tateurndina ocellicauda (Peacock Gobies). They grow to approx 2 - 3 inches and are community friendly. 
A nice shoal of Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish looks amazing And a group of 6-8 Albino Cories are always active little things.

Here's a pic of the Goby


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Oh, If you go for any sharks, I would just get one Rainbow Shark as they are less aggressive and wont limit your stocking as much as say a Red Tailed shark


----------



## storm22 (Jan 11, 2009)

guy's please dont flame me if i'm wrong but you shouldnt really house fish with a lobster should you? or if you do to have higher level fish? 

as for what to keep there are so many different types of trop, have a look in your local(or not so local) shops, see if there is anything you really like and work out your set up from there?

kelly


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i may not go for sharks then and i did have a few dwarf rainbowfish they are pretty cool.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

are gobys expencive? never seen them


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Mine where £10 a pair, which isn't bad. Only thing with them is getting hold of them. Its a case of right place right time. Be careful too, as some places mistake these little guys with their bigger cousins the Purple spotted Gudgeon.

My wife has a tank which has X-Ray tetras and a pair of Golden Rams. Both these species are nice fish


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

what i first set up my tank when i was about 9 or 10 ( now 14) i have a few albino corys, i liked them but never thought about getting any more. i think thats a must have for my new tank, will they be ok with a lobster? or do you think lobsters will create too many problems? ohh and i also like the idea of a dwarf neon rainbow fish shoal.
thanks


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Get the lobster and nothing else ,they can and will catch anything asleep or dozey enough to catch .
Mind you talking of dozey.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeh but i want more than just a lobster.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok. forget the lobster + shark idea


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

/??????????


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Have a big predatory tank - Butterfly Fish (4"), Leaf Fish (4"), Leopard ctenopoma (6"?), Ctenopoma ansorgii (dwarfed by the leopard, pretty)

The above are just a few, and it may be abit risky putting the ansorgii with the Leopard, since the ansorgii only grows half the size . .

Anyway, the above employ some entertaining hunting and ambush tactics. The leaf fish will lay on one side at the surface of the water to imitate a fallen leaf to approach prey, and the Ctenopoma usually hide in vegetation to take prey by surprise.

Just my 2 cent.

Edit: Don't get common fish, you'll def regret it later down the line when you realise what you could of had.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok then, i have never heard of any of them fish above^^

but still dont know what to get. i would rather have a few big ones than lots of little ones.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> ok then, i have never heard of any of them fish above^^


 arrghh! you don't know what you're missing 

i second the African preds idea, cept you would be a little limited on what you could put in lest they get eaten...


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

daftlassieEmma said:


> arrghh! you don't know what you're missing
> 
> i second the African preds idea, cept you would be a little limited on what you could put in lest they get eaten...


can you name me some nice fish i could research and maybe get.

thanks


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> can you name me some nice fish i could research and maybe get.
> 
> thanks


No offence but we've all give you some pretty good ideas, and several nice fish to research. I'd go with a pred tank, with the fish i've posted - but that's me.

Freshwater Fish: Freshwater Tropical Fish Species for Tropical Fish Tanks

see what takes your fancy on their and have a look at the profiles.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i saw a really nice fish down at my local fish shop. it looked like a 10" flying fox but light and dark brown stripy.

anyone know what it may of been.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

and its not a clown loach ^^


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Did you not look at the name?


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

no, i just looked at it whilst i was passing. i was looking for bettas so i didnt pay much attention. i might go after school tomorow and have a look.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> no, i just looked at it whilst i was passing. i was looking for bettas so i didnt pay much attention. i might go after school tomorow and have a look.


 your best bet would be to go round all your local fish shops, seeing what's available and taking a note of ones that catch your eye

that way you can look them up at home, and if you're still unsure you can ask us lot : victory:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

daftlassieEmma said:


> your best bet would be to go round all your local fish shops, seeing what's available and taking a note of ones that catch your eye that way you can look them up at home, and if you're still unsure you can ask us lot


That's what I did when I was setting up my first fish tank and then checked online for compatibility and tank suitability as IME the staff at some LFS would sell you an Oscar for a 60L tank if they thought they'd get away with it...:devil:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

trillian said:


> that's what i did when i was setting up my first fish tank and then checked online for compatibility and tank suitability as ime the staff at some lfs would sell you an oscar for a 60l tank if they thought they'd get away with it...:devil:



ime? Lfs?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

LFS=Local fish shop

Take a note of the latin names too as they are more important when doing research:2thumb:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ok.
im going to go after school and have a look. iv got a fish in mind. i normall just look at cummunity fish but im gunna look more at the others.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i had a look in my local fish shop today and i quite like golden rams and red torpedo/ denisons barb.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

hedgehog738 said:


> i had a look in my local fish shop today and i quite like golden rams and red torpedo/ denisons barb.


if you have the pennies a shoal of the denisonii's would look brilliant : victory:

EDIT: just bear in mind they can reach 15cm


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

they just had 1, 10cm approx left in a tank on its own, very nice.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

POLYS ALLLL THE WAY!!!

sorry lol i just love them.
x


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> POLYS ALLLL THE WAY!!!
> 
> sorry lol i just love them.
> x


polys?


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> polys?


polypterus. bichirs. gorgeous fish, great temprement.
gets a few senegals! always out and about and the CUTEST thing to watch!
x


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> polypterus. bichirs. gorgeous fish, great temprement.
> gets a few senegals! always out and about and the CUTEST thing to watch!
> x


 arnt senegals birds?


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> arnt senegals birds?


yes and no lol i can safely say a senegal bichir is a fish
http://www.freewebs.com/fruitbat/polybaby7.jpg


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm nahh im not really feeling them.


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

mbuna cichlids?!?!?! i love mine they are great.


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

hedgehog738 said:


> hmm nahh im not really feeling them.


im hurt by that comment!

look up all the other types.
delhezis are beutifull!!!!


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

jamesh said:


> mbuna cichlids?!?!?! i love mine they are great.


like alot


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

ChloEllie said:


> im hurt by that comment!
> 
> look up all the other types.
> delhezis are beutifull!!!!


nahh sorry but they look a bit ugly. but i havent seen 1 in real life so dont listen to me


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

*bumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump*

bumbbumpbumpbumbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumppbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumbbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Hedgehog......just a word of advice:whistling2: I stopped answering your questions due to the persistant bumping in this and other threads. Its sooo annoying.

Maybe when you've decided or found out what size tank you are actually getting, you can make a more valid choice of fish as at present some of the fish mentioned wouldn't be suitable for a 3ft tank.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

andy007 said:


> Hi Hedgehog......just a word of advice:whistling2: I stopped answering your questions due to the persistant bumping in this and other threads. Its sooo annoying.
> 
> Maybe when you've decided or found out what size tank you are actually getting, you can make a more valid choice of fish as at present some of the fish mentioned wouldn't be suitable for a 3ft tank.


240 litres


----------



## iluvturtles4eva (Dec 27, 2009)

Hiya I just thort i'd tell you if u want to find out which type of fish can be in a tank together without aggression go on www.thinkfisk.co.uk and it will tell you all you need to know


----------



## iluvturtles4eva (Dec 27, 2009)

Go to the Community Creator part at the top of the home page then type in the name of the kind of fish you like then under neath the pic of the fish it will say :click here for a complete list of compatible tank mates for this fish and then it will cum up on a list of other fish that can be put in the same tank as the fish u researched !!! its a fantastic site u shud defo try it !!! :no1::lol2: x


----------



## iluvturtles4eva (Dec 27, 2009)

This is a pic of a Rainbow Shark Fish they combine with alot of fish and are not aggressive !! there beautiful x:lol2:


----------



## iluvturtles4eva (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's a few different fish for you to luk at if you like one tell me and i'll tell u what there called


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

We have a tard.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

malthereplover said:


> We have a tard.


 ...



bahahaha! :roll2:


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

iluvturtles4eva said:


> [URL=http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:Z50al1R5LCIEUM:http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/rainbow-shark.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:7AphEECWRkGKzM:http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Sharks/BalaShark2.JPG]image[/URL] [URL=http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:XN2XEO6PsNmUmM:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/77/Puffer_Fish_DSC01257.JPG/701px-Puffer_Fish_DSC01257.JPG]image[/URL] [URL=http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:gb9CnzfrWjuv8M:http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/fishimages/0108_silver_shark.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:C2LWtZ9qFhdVqM:http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/Sharks/RainbowShark.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:sVUIcLKznrmULM:http://media1.delhi.88db.com/del/DB88UploadFiles/2009/05/11/97ED5C50-488B-45F0-AED9-BDB70801D17D.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:3962BtlfIJ6RGM:http://www.petpig.com/fish/fish/pangas12_s-catfish.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:N6OLrYZ-Px0EbM:http://aquariumlife.info/images/clown_fish.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:B4ql3JSQKO8fKM:http://fgcint.com/images/gourami_home.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:XKcNsCK4h-T1SM:http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish/red-discus-profile.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:uEKFlsxgeBCIpM:http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/cichlid/images/LeopardPigeonDiscusWFCiam_Ap8AF.jpg]image[/URL] [URL=http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbncG_aGXilm3oJM:http://www.tropicaldiscusfish.com/images/60%2520gal%2520planted%2520discus%2520010.jpg]image[/URL] Here's a few different fish for you to luk at if you like one tell me and i'll tell u what there called


sorry but 3 of the fish pictured are marine (salt water), another 3 are the same fish (the discus) and the remaining all but one are the same family the other is the only easy, not gonna get too big or aggressive or has specialist care like the rest of them 

think before you post or atleast know what you are posting


----------



## Suzanne82 (Sep 8, 2009)

iluvturtles4eva said:


> image
> 
> This is a pic of a Rainbow Shark Fish they combine with alot of fish and are not aggressive !! there beautiful x:lol2:


I have one of these and it is aggresive and from what i have read they are known to be territorial?!:hmm:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

iv already got fish so it doesnt matter now.


----------



## viatorek (Dec 29, 2009)

malthereplover said:


> We have a tard.


bhehehehee :lol2:


----------

